
Elizabeth Holmes’ Downfall Has Been Explained Deeply–By Men - rossdavidh
https://www.wired.com/story/elizabeth-holmes-downfall-has-been-explained-deeplyby-men/
======
rossdavidh
My first take on the article was that it would be overwrought feminist
apologizing for fraud. It seems considerably more interesting, and plausible,
than that. But, of course, I have no way of knowing how true.

~~~
greenyoda
I think the article could be a warning to anyone who starts a company,
regardless of their gender:

 _" Fear of doubt meant Holmes fired all doubters, thus guaranteeing the
failure of Theranos."_

If a CEO is so insecure that they can't tolerate employees' doubts about the
direction of the company, they probably shouldn't be leading a company. And if
investors tolerate a CEO firing anyone who doesn't blindly follow the agenda,
the investors aren't exercising enough due diligence.

